# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Wii Softmodding done!!

## Crackeday

I can softmod your Wii.
This allows you to play back up games without a chip.
There is no chip so your warranty is still intact and the wii isnt opened.
I can do all models including the new 4.3e version.
Contact me by PM if you want this done,or just want some info.

*LEGAL DISCLAIMER:* You can only play back ups of games you already own as playing back ups of games you dont own are illegal.

Contact me if your not sure about this  :Wink:

----------

